

Apple patents head-mounted display - blahedo
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/sns-project-glass-not-quite-but-apple-gets-patent-for-wearable-device-20120703,0,6244750.story

======
nickzoic
I realize that Apple will be steering around the territory covered by Glass,
but given the 90s "Virtual Reality" crazy and all the work done by folks such
as Steve Mann[1] over the years, is there any chance whatsoever that patents
involving HMDs are going to hold up?

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Mann>

